
MIT-created programming language Julia 1.0 debuts - Procrastes
http://news.mit.edu/2018/mit-developed-julia-programming-language-debuts-juliacon-0827
======
pieterr
See also discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17719489](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17719489)

------
kbob
What other languages are "MIT-created"? I think of Lisp, Scheme, CLU, Logo,
MDL, and Planner offhand, but those are all ancient. I'm sure there have been
some in the last 30 years.

